# fastest proxy servers in india



## expertno.1 (Jun 25, 2005)

can anyone give me the lsit of free proxy servers of india including the address and port 
but remeber the fastest ones
please

[/code]


----------



## saROMan (Jun 25, 2005)

IP                                      Port               Type                              Country

61.11.8.195	3128	transparent	India
210.212.166.4	3128	transparent	India
203.109.98.190	8000	transparent	India
202.144.83.234	3128	transparent	India
203.197.239.218	8080	high anonymity	India
203.101.97.22	3128	transparent	India
203.115.71.10	80	transparent	India
203.196.149.97	3128	transparent	India
203.101.67.28	80	transparent	India
218.248.1.13	8080	anonymous	India
210.212.79.14	3128	transparent	India
220.227.153.146	8080	high anonymity	India
210.212.165.130	8080	anonymous	India
61.11.25.2	                     8080	anonymous	India
203.199.92.158	80	anonymous	India
203.197.196.178	80	anonymous	India


bud...cudnt get the time to check them.......


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 25, 2005)

if u hadn't checked how can u find the fastest servers.
Someone check & tell the fast ones.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 25, 2005)

well thanks for this but about speedy proxy servers ?
which one is the fastest among these ?


----------



## saROMan (Jun 25, 2005)

Well bro...i dont use free proxy's ..and use some high End softs..so give me a Soft name or method to chk them..and i will do that for u..


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 25, 2005)

what high end softs do u use ??????????????


----------



## saROMan (Jun 25, 2005)

well GhostSurf Pro 2005*/*Complete Anonymus Web Surfing(COWS)*/* AllegroSurf 7.0 etc ..but let me Warn you none of them is Free


----------



## Biplav (Jun 25, 2005)

i use anonymous software form zilla anonymous surfer.
gices me good speeds but i use it only when i need it, not all the time i am on the net. coz it gets slow that ways(just like any other anonymous software)but it is faster than others though.
try it out here.
www.zillasoft.ws


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 26, 2005)

btw saROMan the link u have given *www.softforall.com/Internet/OnlinePrivacy/Complete_Anonymous_Web_Surfing06110033.htm doesnt have any donwlaod button.... at list i cant locate one...


----------



## saROMan (Jun 26, 2005)

strange there is a Download button right under the Description..any ways Here is the Direct link to Download


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 26, 2005)

biplav said:
			
		

> i use anonymous software form zilla anonymous surfer.
> gices me good speeds but i use it only when i need it, not all the time i am on the net. coz it gets slow that ways(just like any other anonymous software)but it is faster than others though.
> try it out here.
> www.zillasoft.ws



Dude it is free or commercial?


----------



## Biplav (Jun 26, 2005)

i think its free coz i have it downloaded from over a month now.
i dont use it much, as i have already said use it only and only when u need it.(i have to hide my identity very few a times)


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 27, 2005)

hey hey no one has told about the fastest proxy servers

anyone ??


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

saROMan said:
			
		

> IP                                      Port               Type                              Country
> 
> 61.11.8.195	3128	transparent	India
> 203.199.92.158	80	anonymous	India



These ones above dont work ... Why is that so ??


----------



## saROMan (Jun 27, 2005)

well bro try this software

ProxyChecker  3.27 Freeware

ProxyChecker allows you to test lists of proxies. This program allows you to check just one proxy sever, or several proxy servers simultaneously. With ProxyChecker you can check for anonymous proxies, recheck a proxy, save proxies to a file, check for duplicated proxies and remove them, use multithreading to check lists of proxies, and more.In order to use ProxyChecker you must download registration key for FREE. You can't redistribute this key or link to this key! But you may link to home page.


Proxy Grabber  2.0 Shareware

Full Description:

Main Proxy Grabber features: Scanning/checking of SOCKS4, SOCKS5, HTTP, FTP and TELNET proxy servers SMTP relays scanning/checking Very fast TCP port scanner Server name definition Server response time definition Scheduler Original scanning technology, that allows saying 'Proxy Grabber is the fastest proxy scanner' Random IP generator User-friendly interface What differs our program from analogs ? Almost all proxy scanners are based on so called 'multi-threading' scanning technology that applies some restriction on they way those programs and operating system work. All proxy scanners we have tested could not work with more than 100-200 ip addresses simultaneously (100-200 threads!!!), thus operating system productivity dropped almost to zero, and scanning time was increased. Proxy Grabber does not use 'multi-threading' scanning technology. Proxy Grabber can simultaneously check unlimited quantity of ip addresses for the presence of proxy servers or opened ports, almost not loading the operating system. Proxy Grabber is written on 100% the assembler language that also speeds up scanning, and reduces program size.


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

saROMan said:
			
		

> well bro try this software
> 
> ProxyChecker  3.27 Freeware
> 
> ProxyChecker allows you to test lists of proxies. This program allows you to check just one proxy sever, or several proxy servers simultaneously. With ProxyChecker you can check for anonymous proxies, recheck a proxy, save proxies to a file, check for duplicated proxies and remove them, use multithreading to check lists of proxies, and more.In order to use ProxyChecker you must download registration key for FREE. You can't redistribute this key or link to this key! But you may link to home page.



This is the one I tried .... No response... Is the proxy blacklisted ??


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 27, 2005)

well well well

saroman posted some of the proxy servers

but no one has replied which one is the fastest among these 

can anyone tell which one is the fastest..i dont want to dwonlaod any 3 rd party software

i just want to know which one is the fastest among the posts of saroman

anyone please tell me imediately


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> well well well
> 
> saroman posted some of the proxy servers
> 
> ...



Well, dont be lazy, help urself. He or anyones not gonna try each one and spoon feed you.


----------

